

Giving up on Google App Engine - marketer
http://ionelmc.wordpress.com/2008/09/23/giving-up-on-google-appengine/

======
litewulf
I agree, they really need to stop billing app engine as "able to run Django
and other frameworks" because most of them are so neutered by the time they
get anything running that they're worthless.

One thing though with Django is I think its kind of weird that someone would
complain that .96 is included... 0.96 was the last released version for a
veryyyy long time when app engine was first launched, and I think its a bit
crazy to demand that app engine upgraded their Django version all the time, if
only because it would really piss off all the people who are using the old
bundled version of Django and must now fix their code.

~~~
blasdel
The problem with "Django and other frameworks" is that the bulk of them
pertain to feature-problems irrelevant on AppEngine.

They certainly fucked themselves a bit by not qualifying upstream library
names with version numbers. Python3 will be a lot of fun!

